
Study says every star has planets - kposehn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16515944
======
Roboprog
OK, so stellar systems coalesce in a fractal scale pattern, and if there are
metals in the source cloud, they don't evaporate from the sub-stellar size
fragments when the first star in the system lights up.

Nice confirmation, interesting study.

